# 3D modellezés



## Swordy (2007 Szeptember 9)

Hello mindenkinek, 
azért indítom ezt a témát mert fél éve kapcsolatba kerültem a 3d modellezés tematikájával, be is szereztem a piacon lévő (szerintem a legjobb) modellező progit (3ds Max), azóta értem el kis fejlődést, de idő hiányában nem tudtam eleget foglalkozni vele, most úgy döntöttem, hogy újra belevágok a dologba és ezért szeretnék olyan emberektől tanácsot kérni kik már régóta vannak a szakmában esetleg hozzám hasonlóak, most csak mindenesetre előlegezni szeretném, hogy vannak e ilyen emberek itt a fórumon (gyanítom, hogy igen), de bátran írhatnak azok is ebbe a témába kiknek vmilyen konkrét kérdésük van


----------



## vargabori (2007 Szeptember 11)

Szia!
Én is úgy tudom, ezzel lehet a legjobban, de mit modellezel?


----------



## Swordy (2007 Szeptember 11)

még jelenleg semmit


----------



## vargabori (2007 Szeptember 12)

csak azt szerettem volna kérdezni, mielőtt részletesen megosztom a tapasztalaimat, hogy épületet, tárgyat vagy kisebb műszaki eszközöket, stb mit szeretnél modellezni ? gondolom csak tudod, vagy titok ?


----------



## Swordy (2007 Szeptember 15)

nekem nincsenek ilyen konkrét céljaim, valójában mindent, elvben már tudok modelleket készíteni csak még a textúrákkal meg a renderrel állok hadilábon, amúgy te csak hobbi szinten tolod az ügyet vagy esetleg ezzel a keresed a betevőt?


----------



## vargabori (2007 Szeptember 18)

építész vagyok szoktam modellezni


----------



## Pali_58 (2007 Szeptember 18)

Én majd csak meg szeretném tanulni a 3d modellezést.
Ehhez a BRL-CAD alkalmazást használom majd.
Ingyenes, és talán jó is.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Szeptember 19)

En a _Lightwave_-vel jatszadozom lassan 10 eve (kizarolag hobby szinten), s szerintem messze felulmulja a 3ds Max-ot, kulonosen a modellezes es a _render-_minoseg teruleten.

Itt Eszak-Amerikaban joforman az osszes minosegi sci-fi tevesorozat ezt hasznalja (a Babylon 5-tel kezdodoen), s meg az uj _Star Wars_ is ezt alkalmazta szamos jelenetben (a _pre-visualization_-ra pedig teljesen). Persze, izlesek es pofonok... arrol mar nem is beszelve, hogy az eredmeny soha nem az eszkoz, hanem az eszkozt hasznalo tehetsegetol fugg... 

Akit erdekel, itt egy lista az Interneten legalisan ingyenesen letoltheto es minosegi 3D animacios es modellezo programokrol. Valamennyi link elo, de nehany helyen (pld. Maya) keresgelni kell egy kicsit mielott az ember megtalalja a letoltest.

* *Lightwave* - http://www.newtek.com/lightwave/ *(ez az egyetlen itt ami nem ingyenes, de nem tudom kihagyni annyira imadom )*
* 3Delight Free - http://www.3delight.com/index.htm 
* Anim8or - http://www.anim8or.com/
* Aqsis - http://www.aqsis.com/
* *Blender* - http://www.blender3d.org/ (szuper, de nemi hozzaszokast igenyel a kezelofelulet)
* gmax - http://www.discreet.com/products/gmax/
* *Houdini (Free Edition)* - http://www.sidefx.com/ (az iparag egyik vezeto programja)
* *Maya Personal Learning Edition* - http://www.alias.com/ es http://area.autodesk.com/ (az iparag egyik vezeto programja)
* Now3D - http://digilander.libero.it/giulios/Eng/homepage.htm (szolid)
* OpenFX - http://www.openfx.org
* *SOFTIMAGE|XSI EXP* - http://www.softimage.com/downloads/ (az iparag egyik vezeto programja)
* Terragen - http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/
* Toxic - http://www.toxicengine.org/
* Wings 3D - http://www.wings3d.com/
* Inkscape - http://www.inkscape.org/
* Art of Illusion - http://www.artofillusion.org/
* Chaoscope http://www.btinternet.com/~ndesprez/
[Fractal Flame Generator] 
* Apophysis http://www.apophysis.org/index.html [Fractal Flame Generator]
* Google SketchUp http://sketchup.google.com/ 

Kellemes szorakozast!


----------



## majic12 (2007 November 10)

probáljátok ki a MODO-t , egyszerü és a legjobb


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 5)

Én nem modellezek, de a testvéremtől hallottam, hogy Peter Jackson Weta Digital-je a Mayát és a Mudboxot használja. A King Kong volt az első Maya/Mudbox páros produktum. Ezek a legjobbak karakter modellezésre és ezeknek ismerője a legkeresetebb a film szakma olyan területén ahol "real life" karakter modellezésre vagy "digital sculpting"-ra van szükség. A Maya/Mudbox páros jó ismerete holtbiztos munkahelyet biztosít a nemzetközi karakter modellezés és digitális szobrászkodás munka piacán. A Mudbox az a legelső digitális szobrász program. Olyan részlet munkára képes amit idáig csak agyaggal tudtak megoldani. A US Mint is agyagot használt idáig pénzformálásra és tervezésre, de áttért a Mudboxra, mert ez precízebb, gyorsabb és olcsóbb. A BMW, NASA, Sony Studios, Microsoft, Yale mind a Mudboxra szállt rá és az amerikai katonaság is már régóta ezt tervezi. Építészetre meg azt hiszem hogy a 3D Studio Max vagy egyik változata a legjobb. Hogy a kompjuter animáció (kompjuterizált rajzfilm) területén világ viszonylatban melyik szoftver uralkodik azt nem tudom, de ha érdekel megtudom kérdezni. Ha más részletkérdés érdekel az iránt is tudok érdeklődni.


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 28)

Szerintem sem rossz a 3ds max


swordy írta:


> hello mindenkinek,
> azért indítom ezt a témát mert fél éve kapcsolatba kerültem a 3d modellezés tematikájával, be is szereztem a piacon lévő (szerintem a legjobb) modellező progit (3ds max), azóta értem el kis fejlődést, de idő hiányában nem tudtam eleget foglalkozni vele, most úgy döntöttem, hogy újra belevágok a dologba és ezért szeretnék olyan emberektől tanácsot kérni kik már régóta vannak a szakmában esetleg hozzám hasonlóak, most csak mindenesetre előlegezni szeretném, hogy vannak e ilyen emberek itt a fórumon (gyanítom, hogy igen), de bátran írhatnak azok is ebbe a témába kiknek vmilyen konkrét kérdésük van


----------



## raider (2009 Március 9)

...Azóta közben a Maxon cég "Cinema 4D" szoftvere igen jól előretört, bár a Studio Max egyelőre szélesebb körben elterjedtebb.


----------



## halaszlo (2009 Július 3)

Szerintem a legjobb a Blender. Ingyenes és összesen 9 MB !!! Mindent tud, amit a nagyok. Sőt...


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Szeptember 10)

A Blendert én is használtam. Nem sokáig de megtanultam Yoda mestert elkészíteni. 
Igaz rakétának indult...


----------



## Evila (2009 Szeptember 13)

Üdvözletem!
Örömmel bukkantam rá erre az oldalra! Én ugyan nem modellezem, viszont a párom igen. Ő is a 3d studio max-et használja.
A program kezelését teljesen egyedül sajátította el, s én - miután megkíséreltem az ő vezérletével egy cserepet lemodellezni -, nagyon tudom tisztelni azért, amit eddig elért.
Hogy éppen hol tart, kérlek, nézzétek meg itt:
http://www.swthelastjedi.gportal.hu/
Ha volna közöttetek olyan, aki - ha megakad ebben-abban - jó tanáccsal, egy-egy apró trükkel segíteni tudna neki, kérlek, jelezzétek nekem.
Naponta bejárok ide, kedvenc helyem a neten, tehát mindenképp rábukkanok az üzenetre.
Előrre is köszönöm, minden jót, sziasztok!


----------



## MrJani (2009 Szeptember 18)

kezdőknek ajánlom a sketcup nevű, ingyenes 3d modellező programot. ezzel 3d felületen gyorsan és egyszerűen tervezhetünk bármit. amúgy a google egyik terméke.


----------



## Hookins (2009 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!

aki nem ismeri annak szeretettel ajánlom :

www.world3d.hu

remek kis oldal


----------



## Sanyi72 (2009 Szeptember 19)

A blendert hasznalom en is. annyira megszoktam, hogy mar nem i s valtanek.


----------



## Entelente (2009 Október 31)

majic12 írta:


> probáljátok ki a MODO-t , egyszerü és a legjobb



A Modo-t én is csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek.
Nagyon hasonlít a LightWave-re, mivel volt LW-s fejlesztők kezdték el írni.
Kicsi, gyors, és munkafolyamatcentrikus.


----------



## Intendo (2009 November 26)

Sziasztok, én most kezdtem el Maya-ával foglalkozni. Hát nem egyszerű főleg, ha dolgozik is az ember mellette, de majd meglátjuk...ha tudtok esetleg jó oldalakat...szívesen venném. Köszönöm.


----------



## designminder (2009 December 3)

Intendo írta:


> Sziasztok, én most kezdtem el Maya-ával foglalkozni. Hát nem egyszerű főleg, ha dolgozik is az ember mellette, de majd meglátjuk...ha tudtok esetleg jó oldalakat...szívesen venném. Köszönöm.



jóba fogtál  én régebben próbálkoztam vele a 3DSMax mellett, de inkább maradtam a 3DSMax mellett  

itt egy pár oldal ahol vannak tutorialok mayahoz:
http://www.creativecrash.com/maya/tutorials/
http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Maya/1


----------



## ryleh (2009 December 7)

*MAYA nem ecceru,de nem is nehez*

sziasztok
abszolut magamtol tanulgattam a maya-t mindig...sok evvel ezelott meg a ver.5.0 -n kezdtem,,aztan nemregen vettem elo ujra..most a 2009. verzioval alkotok.
a kaphato magyar konyv -tol sokat ne varj,noha alapoknak jo,,,mde:
de ha minimal angoltudas van(es kell is)..akkor tonnaszam leszedheto videotutor....pl a project alapu valtozatok..

ezek az alapmodellezestol elvezetnek akar az animalas,effektek tanulasa,stb vonalon is.

a digital tutors,ill a Gnomon sorozatok nagyon ott vannak ebben,,,jatszva vezet,,,s elvezetes is.

szerintem egy sztereotipia ho a maya tulbonyolult,,,
ha kell link ezekhez akkor szivesen segitek.


----------



## macskafarka (2009 December 8)

Épület modellezésre melyiket ajánljátok a sok közül?


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

Anno még Amigán kezdtem el foglalkozni 3D-vel (Imagine, LightWave, Maxon Cinema 4D). Sajnos mostanában nem jut rá időm, lefoglal teljesen az alkalmazás tervezés és fejlesztés


----------



## gasparm (2011 November 6)

ryleh írta:


> sziasztok
> abszolut magamtol tanulgattam a maya-t mindig...sok evvel ezelott meg a ver.5.0 -n kezdtem,,aztan nemregen vettem elo ujra..most a 2009. Verzioval alkotok.
> A kaphato magyar konyv -tol sokat ne varj,noha alapoknak jo,,,mde:
> De ha minimal angoltudas van(es kell is)..akkor tonnaszam leszedheto videotutor....pl a project alapu valtozatok..
> ...


hol vannak az ekezetek neked sincs hogy tanuljak meg magyarul irni ha ti is hibässan irtok!:656:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 7)

gasparm írta:


> hol vannak az ekezetek neked sincs hogy tanuljak meg magyarul irni ha ti is hibässan irtok!:656:


*Kedves gasparm!

Azt hiszem félreértettél valamit.
A **Maya egy felsőkategóriás 3 dimenziós grafikai szoftvercsomag az Alias-tól (jelenleg az Autodesk Media & Entertainment tulajdonában van) amelyet főként a filmes és televíziós iparban használnak, valamint számítógépes és videojátékok készítésénél. 

Ha magyarul szeretnél tanulni a tanulás alfórumban a Magyar, mint idegen nyelv téma segíthet, de itt találsz egy oktató programot is..
Ha pedig a saját gépeden akarsz magyar ékezetes karaktereket, azt az operációs rendszeredben kell beállítanod (igaz ki kell tapasztalnod, hogy melyik billentyűzetre mi kerül).
Megjegyzem rengeteg tagunk él olyan helyen, ahol nincs lehetőség ékezetek használatára.
*


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 29)

Én láttam egy önmagát replikáló 3D-s nyomtatót, ami nagyon megtetszett. Majd elegendö pénz esetén tuti veszek/épitek egyet. Amennyiben majd lesz ilyenem, nem tudom mivel tervezzem a kinyomtatandó dolgokat. Mit gondoltok, az itt felsorolt szoftverek csak grafikai progik, v nyomtatáshoz is felhasználhatók? (még sose láttam ezeket a software-eket)


----------



## sossochez (2013 Február 27)

A Blendert én is használtam. Nem sokáig de megtanultam Yoda mestert elkészíteni. 
Igaz rakétának indult...


----------

